# ultrasounds for twin pregnancy



## areeder (Mar 14, 2017)

If a pt comes in for a twin pregnancy 20 u/s, I bill out the 76805 w/ the 76810 code. But, there are generally, lots of times that the docs like to bring them back in for a third trimester u/s to follow up. Would you bill out the 76816 x2 or the 76805 w/ the 76810 again? 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## 01077395 (Mar 15, 2017)

For the subsequent Ultrasounds you would bill either 76816 x2 for twins (re-evaluation of fetal size by measuring standard growth parameters and amniotic fluid volume, re-evaluation of organ system(s) suspected or confirmed to be abnormal on a previious scan(s) per fetus) or 76815 x1 even if twins limited ultrasound (eg fetal heart beat, placental location, fetal position and/or qualitative amniotic fluid volume, 1 or more fetuses).


----------



## areeder (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback! The book states that I can use modifier -59 for the second 76816 u/s but I have not done that, I have only ever used 76816x2. What is your thinking on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## christyneighbors@gmail.com (Aug 6, 2020)

We go with the book and use the modifier -59


----------

